# Fav King Crimson Album



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not going to try and list them, someone else can

my fav is In The Wake of Poseiden - correct the spelling too if you like doing this on iPad not recommend


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I rarely ask myself what my favorites are........
You're inviting me to listen to my King Crimson albums again from that perspective....
I would probably because you're asking....
But you're too lazy to list them.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> I rarely ask myself what my favorites are........
> You're inviting me to listen to my King Crimson albums again from that perspective....
> I would probably because you're asking....
> But you're too lazy to list them.......
> Maybe lose your iPad.....


lazy me who's asking, just don't ask the wife or the boss who pays me sometimes

currently I'm setting outside in oz smoking a pipe- erinmore flake in you were wondering with one hand and drinking wine with the other in between one finger typing
with one finger typing KC's list would take the rest of my life, while i
that does have some appeal, I'll give it a miss

cheers
Eddie


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

OneFingeredEddie this Oz climate is spoiling you....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> OneFingeredEddie this Oz climate is spoiling you....


yep Sunday arvo here very sweet high 20's C, smoking, drinking, outside and listening to a cranked stereo very sweet


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Too difficult!

I wouldn't want to be without In The Court Of The Crimson King, Islands, Larks' Tongues, Starless And Bible Black, Red or Discipline.


----------



## samsondale (Nov 22, 2013)

In addition to those mentioned, I also like thrak and power to believe. Try Belew's trio instrumental recording called "e". Very good stuff.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Belew a great guitarist/ allround muso started with Zappa and went to Fripp interesting guy 
I've got one of his albums think it's called music head or something - got too many LPs if that's possible
Belew also does a mean Bob Dylan impersonation on is it us and them or similar Zappa album on hold here so chilling out


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Lizard............


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Brain Salad Surgery


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Brain Salad Surgery


Ah emmm, Can someone please start a Emerson, Lake & Palmer thread, don't think Robert Fripp would be impressed with this selection............ 
I'm more of a The Nice fan anyway!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

1/ Larks' Tongues in Aspic
2/ Red
3/ In the Court of the Crimson King
4/ Starless and Bible Black
5/ Discipline

Neither Lizard nor Islands has ever really clicked with me, In the Wake of Poseidon was something of a 'papering over the cracks' job and regrettably I never got around to investigating the band's material since they reformed in the 90s.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Red and Discipline. Two very different albums but I love them both. Tbh, I'm not the biggest Crimson fan but I saw em at a festival in Germany in 1982 and they blew me away. Fripp and Belew were incredible together.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

70s: Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Red, Lizard

80s: Prefer live recordings of this band over the studio recordings, but like the material from Discipline best

90s: ditto — prefer live concert performances. 

00s: ditto — Some of the best material not on studio albums (Deception of the Thrush, Cage)

10s: — . "The Light of Day" (Collins, Jaksyzk, and Fripp) and the new material on the double set live in Toronto (2015)("Radical Action, Meltdown, etc.) is great. Eddie: The version of Pictures of a City on this album is really good.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd have too hard of a time picking between Larks' Tongues, Starless And Bible Black, or Red, my favorite KC period.

But I love Lizard, In the Court, Discipline also.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never been completely in love with any one KC album, but I own quite a few.

In The Court...
In The Wake Of Poseidon
Lizard
Islands
Larks
Red
The Great Deceiver
Absent Lovers
Heavy Construkction
The Power To Believe
Elektrik
Collectable KC Vol 1

The only studio albums I listen to are the first three. I prefer the live albums for post '72 material. I grew tired of the 80s material pretty fast, even though there's some great tunes from that era. I don't need to hear Elephant Talk, or that goofy song about being nervous, ever again. David Byrne did that schtick much better than Belew. Heavy Construkction is the most god awful sounding live release with horrible drum sounds, but I keep it for The Construkction Of Light, which is one of their great compositions from more recent years.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Agreed, I own a nice vinyl copy of both Wake & Lizard, just chasing another mint copy of Court


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Earthbound 

Rather partial to Tony Levin's playing
Found him via KC and Peter Gabriel


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

There's so many...Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Starless and Bible Black, Discipline....the new one is great too. Radical Action To Unseat The Hold Of Monkey Mind.




.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

For me it's either

*Red*
or
*Lizard*.

Perfection.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd probably go with _Starless and Bible Black_. If not that, then _Red_.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A bit newer this time.....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There are so many incarnations it's like choosing a favorite of at least three or four great bands. For me it's a tie between ItCotCK and Red. The song "Epitaph" got me through so much of teen and young adult angst. I thought of it as the soundtrack to my life. But then the loose seemingly improv sections of Red just blow me away sometimes.

Of the latter day incarnation, I'd have to go with whatever album has "The world's my oyster soup kitchen floor wax museum." I forget the album title but who could forget that song?


----------

